# Öl im Teich



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hilfe ich habe Öl in meinem Gartenteich was soll ich tun???
Bitte schnell antworten ich habe da schon tiere und pflanzen drinn!!!!
Gruß Kay


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hi Kay,

woher weißt du, das es Oel ist...(sein könnte)?
Als ich meine Pflanzen eingebracht habe, schwamm auch mal ein leichter Film auf dem Wasser, der mit Öl zu verwecheln war... Da aber kein Öl in der Nähe war... 

die anderen wissen aber sicher mehr, "was ist wenn"...

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

bitte, wie kann ÖL in den Teich gelangen ?

das muss natürlich so schnell wie möglich raus!
Ich hoffe es ist wenigstens auf "freier Wasserfläche" und nicht bepflanztem Gebiet ?

Auf ale Fälle musst Du das Öl mal vorsichtig "einfangen", am Besten legst Du einen __ Wasserschlauch oder was vergleichbares rundherum auf die Oberfläche. Du musst aber aufpassen, daß Du das Öl nicht aufwirbelst, damit es eine geschlossene Fläche bleibt... dann halte eine Tauchpumpe rein, und saug damit die Oberfläche ab... ich hoffe das hilft..

viel Glück!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

*Danke*

Moin moin,
danke ihr beiden für die Antworten.
Wie das Öl in meinen Gartenteich kommt habe ich keine Ahnung ich war ein paar Tage nicht zu hause und als ich wider kam sa ich das Öl.
Ich habe den Teich so wie Doogie es gesagt hat sauber gemacht, neues Wasser is auch schon wider drinn nur die Fische und die Pflanzen noch nicht aber das kommt auch wider.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

*Öl*

Hallo Kay,

ich frage mich, wie da Öl rein kommen kann ...... haste irgendwie Feinde ?? Oder hast du nur einen "schmierigen" Film gesehen und dachtest vielliecht es wäre Öl ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

Du hast Fische und Pflanzen vorher rausgenomen ?
Guter Junge !!   

ich hoffe sie sind nicht mit dem Öl in Kontakt gekommen ?
Wie groß ist denn der Teich, und wie groß war der Ölfilm ?

freut mich das alles geklappt hat!!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo Kay,

hast du in deinen Teich Grundwasser aus `ner Pumpe gefüllt?
Es könnte sein, dass dein Wasser etwas eisenhaltig ist. Dann sieht es nämlich so aus wie ein Ölfilm. Hab ich auch ab und zu. Ich pumpe immer die ersten 5 Liter in die Gießkanne und danach ist das Wasser besser.
Ansonsten kannst du versuchen, es an der Oberfläche abzusaugen - geht bei mir schnell und dann ist es ok.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen,
es kann auch sein,ddas eine kamhaut war,das habe ich auch manchmal auf meinem Aquarium.Sie wird durch Bakterien bei starker Organischer Belastung aufgerufen :schlaumeier:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

glaub er hat es eh schon abgesaugt, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere...

was ist denn eine Kammhaut genau ?

lG
Doogie


----------

